# Where are all the 16hh + for sale in Scotland.



## tubby1 (3 June 2014)

I'm searching for my new horse & have been watching the market for a wee while. I am looking for something between 16hh & 17hh. Safe RC type horse. I could get every size above & below but there seems to be a lack of that size. Has anyone else noticed this or am I too picky . Don't really want to travel to England. I don't have  a massive budget but its not tiny either. Maybe everyone is hanging on to their horses this year .


----------



## mischamoo (3 June 2014)

tubby1 said:



			I'm searching for my new horse & have been watching the market for a wee while. I am looking for something between 16hh & 17hh. Safe RC type horse. I could get every size above & below but there seems to be a lack of that size. Has anyone else noticed this or am I too picky . Don't really want to travel to England. I don't have  a massive budget but its not tiny either. Maybe everyone is hanging on to their horses this year .
		
Click to expand...

I felt the same a few months ago (althoug my question was where are all the 16hh+ for sale in the south east!) I searched, Essex/Kent/Cambs and Suffolk and eventually went to Sussex (ok about a 2 hour drive from me) but I certainly couldnt find anything local - I too wanted a nice safe RC type horse in the same heigh bracket - initially my budget was £2500 and eventually had to up it to £4000 to get the horse I wanted.


----------



## WindyStacks (3 June 2014)

I've just bought one - took some looking and ignoring the crap on fb. 

I've just seen something really rather exceptional come up a few days ago but it's up in Inverness. Pm me if you want more details. 

It's the half-brother of the horse I've just bought and if I could afford two sets of livery right now I'd collect it tomorrow!


----------



## Chocy (7 June 2014)

Try Measles on here she has a lovely 17h for sale at the moment


----------



## EmmaC78 (7 June 2014)

I am having the opposite problem, I am looking for somehting between 15.2hh and 16hh and all the ones I see are too big. Where is scotland are you and what age range are you looking for?  If I see something I can PM a link to you.


----------



## PorkChop (7 June 2014)

I was about to suggest Measles too!  She is certainly worth a call, I think she is off to Ireland shortly, she could have a look when she is there.


----------



## EventingMum (7 June 2014)

I have something that may suit, pm me your requirements and I'll let you know if he'll suit -he's with me from friends to sell, I'd really like to keep him for myself but realistically need to get rid of another for that to be feasible!


----------



## MagicMelon (14 June 2014)

Have you looked on http://www.horses-sales.com/cgi-bin/viewads.pl - you can search specifically for your height range there and there's quite a few.  Some here too http://www.snehorsetrader.com/wp/ad-category/horse-sales/horses-over-16hh/


----------



## Flora (15 June 2014)

My friend has a lovely 16.1hh tb who is such a lovely laid back horse. We have been truthful to people but are finding it very hard to sell him. His only fault is that on the right rein he throws in a cheeky buck when going into canter and my friend has not got a great seat and has come off(he is her first horse). His back, teeth saddle etc have all been checked and her instructor has said he is just being cheeky and needs a confident person to work through it. Maybe she shouldnt be so truthful!
I have seen loads of ads for horses for sale but are they selling?


----------



## TotalMadgeness (3 July 2014)

tubby1 said:



			I'm searching for my new horse & have been watching the market for a wee while. I am looking for something between 16hh & 17hh. Safe RC type horse. I could get every size above & below but there seems to be a lack of that size. Has anyone else noticed this or am I too picky . Don't really want to travel to England. I don't have  a massive budget but its not tiny either. Maybe everyone is hanging on to their horses this year .
		
Click to expand...

I'm having the opposite problem. My lovely warmblood is for sale and he's a full 16.2hh but everyone who comes to see him complains he's too big! My friend rides him no problem at all and she's a 5'2" novice... Anyway he's up on Adhorse.com and Preloved if you're still looking! Pics & video included.


----------



## dibbin (4 July 2014)

I spent months looking for that last year, found my lovely boy (after 2 that failed vettings) on Horse Deals. He was about 16.1 but I think he might have stretched to 16.2 by now ...


----------

